# Question about lungeing



## Big-Dawg (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello all, Newbie here and I have a question about my 90 Stanza XE automatic. I was wondering if anyone knew why my car lunges while in drive? For instance @ stop lights? I had a mechanic fix the issue years ago and it's back. For the life of me I can't remember what was changed to correct the problem. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks, B-D


----------

